# Desperate to get to UK



## Beemer (May 29, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/alex.furniss.18/videos/10153429417149905/


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 29, 2015)

That`s just like it was on wednesday morning as we drove into Calais for the ferry home after spending the night at Wissant.


----------



## Tezza33 (May 29, 2015)

I went to Calais to buy a few provisions on Friday, I have never seen it as bad as this but the new security fencing should help, they must be desperate to get in to the UK, I am desperate to get out but I wouldn't take the risks some of them take


----------



## kenspain (May 29, 2015)

Come on now let them come in the more the merry Mr Cameron got loads of money to give away:lol-049::lol-049: Blinking warm again.:wave:


----------



## Teutone (May 29, 2015)

We are going out next week. Haven't  used the boat for quite some time. You see nothing like this around the tunnel.
On the way home we wanted to arrive late evening and have a kipp to catch the morning crossing. Maybe better to spend the night further away from the port. Any suggestions please?


----------



## QFour (May 29, 2015)

kenspain said:


> Come on now let them come in the more the merry Mr Cameron got loads of money to give away:lol-049::lol-049: Blinking warm again.:wave:




We have a NEW button at the bottom to press if we like a post perhaps we should have one as a DISLIKE this post ....


..


----------



## Tezza33 (May 29, 2015)

User1 said:


> perhaps we should have one as a DISLIKE this post ....
> 
> 
> ..


Have you been away :dance:


----------



## El Veterano (May 29, 2015)

I have been posting on here about this on and off for at least several months now, with seemingly a fair few people on here blissfully unaware of what is really going on in Calais. Either that or just turning a blind eye to it. The vid looks to me as if it is the normal approach/ depart route to the ferries, a route I seldom use as we are nearly always heading South, so we scoot through town to Auchan to fill up with diesel and join the motorway near the the tunnel, so don't normally see so many of these poor sods hanging about. But you don't have to go far anywhere near the port, or the tunnel, to find them. It must be giving the police an absolute nightmare at times.
As there was someone asking on here about where to stay (Tuetone I think), I would say there is no way that I would stay in Calais itself at this time, or in the near future, as you would clearly be asking for problems to arise. The 'aire' (read carpark) at Citi Europe has long been a no stay zone, even during the day, and if you care to look in 'All the Aires' book you will also see that it is not recommended for overnights anyway. If I were going South I would stay at Wissant or beyond, or maybe Watten on a different route, and if heading for Belgium go head to Les Huttes d'Oye or a choice of at least two in Gravelines.


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 29, 2015)

Teutone said:


> We are going out next week. Haven't  used the boat for quite some time. You see nothing like this around the tunnel.
> On the way home we wanted to arrive late evening and have a kipp to catch the morning crossing. Maybe better to spend the night further away from the port. Any suggestions please?




We stayed at *AF Wissant *the night before we sailed back on wednesday.

Nice quiet night but was quite busy due to people not using Cite Europe.

It`s approx 30 minutes from the port but it took us a little longer due to all the activity on the approach road into Calais.


----------



## El Veterano (May 29, 2015)

Wooie1958 said:


> We stayed at *AF Wissant *the night before we sailed back on wednesday.
> 
> Nice quiet night but was quite busy due to people not using Cite Europe.
> 
> It`s approx 30 minutes from the port but it took us a little longer due to all the activity on the approach road into Calais.



Yes you are right - but it's about 20 mins if you cut straight through town and miss out the motorway. Obviously not at rush hour!


----------



## runnach (May 29, 2015)

kenspain said:


> Come on now let them come in the more the merry Mr Cameron got loads of money to give away:lol-049::lol-049: Blinking warm again.:wave:


As Dick Emery would say you are naughty . Don't worry. If Britain should go Brexit, No bugger will be coming in except perhaps those on the Costas who are no longer Eu citizens. And who have Immigration issues in Spain etc.

I have an idea though for the title of your weather reports ....Ken's Daily Ditty From Dartford ...It could be easy just tell them Rain everyday!, all that differs is the amount of the wretched stuff. :cool1::cool1::juggle::wacko:

Channa


----------



## kenspain (May 29, 2015)

channa said:


> As Dick Emery would say you are naughty . Don't worry. If Britain should go Brexit, No bugger will be coming in except perhaps those on the Costas who are no longer Eu citizens. And who have Immigration issues in Spain etc.
> 
> I have an idea though for the title of your weather reports ....Ken's Daily Ditty From Dartford ...It could be easy just tell them Rain everyday!, all that differs is the amount of the wretched stuff. :cool1::cool1::juggle::wacko:
> 
> Channa



No way can I move back there can't speak the language :lol-049::lol-049:  and what about the weather reports rain cold no thank you:wave:


----------



## delicagirl (May 29, 2015)

if folks are sooooo   desperate to get out of their own country that they are willing to risk their lives   -  and don't forget that many other European countries have a similar problem..   I often think of the heart-searing poverty I encountered in developing countries.  I don't know what the answer is..  but these folks are all human beings, with families who they hope to feed from earnings from Europe.   If we were in a land of "milk and honey"  we also would want to send money home to our loved ones.


----------



## Tezza33 (May 29, 2015)

We would not be any different, just lucky to be born here even if we don't appreciate it


----------



## RoaminRog (May 30, 2015)

Not sure where I heard this, so cannot verify it, but  I understand the French are considering granting them all French citizenship, so that they will be able to travel freely between member states. Won't that be nice. We owe Tony Blair so much, bless him.


----------



## phillybarbour (May 30, 2015)

Such a very sad situation to which I like many don't know the answer.


----------



## CAL (May 30, 2015)

It does make you sit down and count your own blessings. Can't even imagine only having what you have in your pocket or can carry on your back, nothing else. Very desperate.


----------



## Tezza (May 30, 2015)

RoaminRog said:


> Not sure where I heard this, so cannot verify it, but  I understand the French are considering granting them all French citizenship, so that they will be able to travel freely between member states. Won't that be nice. We owe Tony Blair so much, bless him.


The people who apply for asylum in France or any other country that they get too can legally apply.at the moment it takes between 6 months and 2 years for that process. But my point being we can't say why don't the apply in France instead of here and then complain when they do. 
And  thank you wild campers  ,as most of the posts have been compassionate and sympathetic to their dilemma. Sort of restores faith a little in the group.


----------



## Teutone (May 30, 2015)

Thanks for your advise. Fingers crossed we will have a quite stay somewhere near Calais on the way home.
I do understand the position of these poor folks but on the other hand this needs to be sorted i out. Can't be that citizen of a country have to take precautions for their safety on the way home.
And we can't let people life like this! Something has to happen. 

As much as I can understand their position and motivation, do they consider how their actions cause strain on others? Finacially and mentally? It's not easy to drive by and see people suffering but they must know that their actions are illegal and put innocent people at risk.


----------



## delicagirl (May 30, 2015)

Teutone said:


> Thanks for your advise. Fingers crossed we will have a quite stay somewhere near Calais on the way home.
> I do understand the position of these poor folks but on the other hand this needs to be sorted i out. Can't be that citizen of a country have to take precautions for their safety on the way home.
> And we can't let people life like this! Something has to happen.
> 
> As much as I can understand their position and motivation, do they consider how their actions cause strain on others? Finacially and mentally? It's not easy to drive by and see people suffering but they must know that their actions are illegal and* put innocent people at risk.*





in what way do you see yourself at risk   -  and from what ?


----------



## Tezza (May 30, 2015)

I have never felt at risk. Was there 3 weeks ago when we were in a 3 mile tail back to the port and there hundreds of migrants walking along the side of the motorway. We even made up a carrier bag of  food that in a day or two we would have to throw away and handed it out the window to 2 men.They caused us no problems, about 50% smiled at us and maybe a dozen or so waved at us. But I think most people look the other way....or as vid showed, they look later from footage on their dash cams. These people don't mean harm to anybody.
it must be terrible that these people hold us up from getting to the ferry in our £xyz motorhome delaying the time it takes for us to get back to our nice warm  3 bed roomed semi and seeing our loving family. Have they no thought for the inconvinience they cause???


----------



## El Veterano (May 30, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> in what way do you see yourself at risk   -  and from what ?



I don't think Tuetone considers himself at risk, but I have to mostly agree with him. What would the driver of an HGV feel for example if one of these guys stowed away on the axle of his truck and then fell off down the motorway, killing the stowaway? I believe this has already happened last year.


----------



## Robmac (May 30, 2015)

The simple fact is, we do not have room for them.

Much as I feel sorry for their plight, we cannot sustain this amount of immigration. We allowed in 318,000 (net) last year, a large proportion of these will be drivers or at least will require to use some sort of transport. Our roads system is already creaking at the seams, every day this week I have been stuck in traffic jams all over the country, add tens of thousands to this every year and we will grind to a halt completely before too long.

They also need to be housed. Our countryside is being depleted by huge amounts every year - where do we draw the line there?

A large amount will require benefits of some kind, at our expense. OK we are a relatively well off country, but this will not remain the case as our population versus jobs, agricultural land etc ratio changes for the worse. We could eventually end up as a starving nation ourselves, already many rely on food banks.

I think we should restrict immigration to the absolute minimum, we are a small island, we cannot sustain any more avoidable increase in the population.


----------



## Tezza (May 30, 2015)

OMG!!!!!! i dont believe your using the farage line that he was late because of immigrants hahahahah


----------



## Robmac (May 30, 2015)

Tezza said:


> OMG!!!!!! i dont believe your using the farage line that he was late because of immigrants hahahahah



Hahahahaha........... Once again, you don't answer the point I am making. Do you think that our traffic system can handle tens of thousands of extra drivers every year?


----------



## Tezza (May 30, 2015)

Robmac said:


> Hahahahaha........... Once again, you don't answer the point I am making. Do you think that our traffic system can handle tens of thousands of extra drivers every year?


I didnt actually see a question......yes i do is the answer to that one though. There....and to counter your other claim...only 2% of the country is actually built on...and migration after paying benefits to some migrants still brings in over £19 billion to the coffers. Want any more facts?


----------



## Tezza (May 30, 2015)

Maybe you should read this instead of the rags

https://www.ucl.ac.uk/news/news-articles/1114/051114-economic-impact-EU-immigration


----------



## Robmac (May 30, 2015)

Tezza said:


> I didnt actually see a question......yes i do is the answer to that one though. There....and to counter your other claim...only 2% of the country is actually built on...and migration after paying benefits to some migrants still brings in over £19 billion to the coffers. Want any more facts?



Can you then justify how you think our road system will handle this? I drive for a living, if you regularly use the M25, M1, M6 or countless other motorways, or drive in virtually any town in the rush hour, you may realise we have a problem. Where I live, our town centre was gridlocked for 4 hours yesterday as a backlash to a jam on the A1.

2%? OK if you say so, but that doesn't alter the fact that many greenfield sites are now being spoilt by clusters of ugly developments all over the country, and are you disputing the fact that flooding is largely due to vast swathes of land being concreted over?

19 Billion? Depends on who's facts you listen to.


----------



## Robmac (May 30, 2015)

Tezza said:


> Maybe you should read this instead of the rags
> 
> https://www.ucl.ac.uk/news/news-articles/1114/051114-economic-impact-EU-immigration



Showing your ignorance there. I do not read any newspapers at all.


----------



## Tezza (May 30, 2015)

Robmac said:


> Showing your ignorance there. I do not read any newspapers at all.


Lol...then before you make absurd statements i suggest you get facts from somewhere....not ukip head office


----------



## Robmac (May 30, 2015)

Tezza said:


> Lol...then before you make absurd statements i suggest you get facts from somewhere....not ukip head office



I don't get any facts from UKIP head office, and which statements are absurd?

As you don't seem to want to answer the questions, I'll bow out and go for a beer. It's less painful!


----------



## Tezza (May 30, 2015)

lol....do you actually read what i post?....i have actually answered all your questions and shown by the links that your remarks are absurd. Enjoy your beer.
P.s....I think we should have an Australian points system lol


----------



## El Veterano (May 30, 2015)

Tezza said:


> I didnt actually see a question......yes i do is the answer to that one though. There....and to counter your other claim...only 2% of the country is actually built on...and migration after paying benefits to some migrants still brings in over £19 billion to the coffers. Want any more facts?



The built on percentage that you quote is not strictly speaking correct, the lowest figure I can find is 2.27%, but there are reports showing at least a 13% built on figure for the UK, which even at 13% is a lower proportion than in countries with a similar population density such as Germany, Belgium or the Netherlands. So its anyone's guess which figures are correct, but I would have to agree with Robmac that you simply cannot keep on building houses virtually anywhere, particularly the faceless Legoland substandard estates that are being thrown up at the moment, simply because there are more people who need them. That policy is totally unsustainable. The fact is that the UK will never have enough housing while the population continues to grow at the current rate.
I work in the construction industry, not I hasten to add on new housing such as mentioned above, and the number of builders I know who simply cannot get the tradesmen to build the wretched things is staggering. Meanwhile tradesmens rates, of course, are going through the roof once more. and I know brickies who are earning well over £1,000 a week, every week. A far cry from what they were earning only 3 or 4 years ago.
I don't buy any newspapers either  by the way, but I do agree with you that what the UK could do with is an Aussie style points system.

This is taken from a report from 2013 but still makes a valid point. 
_'Why British prosperity is hobbled by a rigged land market.
The British have the least living space per head, the most expensive office rents and the most congested infrastructure of any EU-15 country. Thanks to a rapidly growing population –  the result of a healthy birth-rate and immigration – these trends are worsening steadily. The answer is obvious: Britain needs to build more. Unfortunately, the obstacles to development are formidable. Britain’s supply-side problems are of a different character to those holding back other struggling European economies, but arguably no less serious.'_


----------



## Tezza (May 30, 2015)

El Veterano said:


> The built on percentage that you quote is not strictly speaking correct, the lowest figure I can find is 2.27%, but there are reports showing at least a 13% built on figure for the UK, which even at 13% is a lower proportion than in countries with a similar population density such as Germany, Belgium or the Netherlands. So its anyone's guess which figures are correct, but I would have to agree with Robmac that you simply cannot keep on building houses virtually anywhere, particularly the faceless Legoland substandard estates that are being thrown up at the moment, simply because there are more people who need them. That policy is totally unsustainable. The fact is that the UK will never have enough housing while the population continues to grow at the current rate.
> I work in the construction industry, not I hasten to add on new housing such as mentioned above, and the number of builders I know who simply cannot get the tradesmen to build the wretched things is staggering. Meanwhile tradesmens rates, of course, are going through the roof once more. and I know brickies who are earning well over £1,000 a week, every week. A far cry from what they were earning only 3 or 4 years ago.
> I don't buy any newspapers either  by the way, but I do agree with you that what the UK could do with is an Aussie style points system.
> 
> ...


I was being sarcastic when i mentioned the Australian way


----------



## Tezza (May 30, 2015)

And just to put things in perspective

http://www.cityam.com/1413900278/uk...my-and-immigrants-arent-stealing-british-jobs


----------



## Robmac (May 30, 2015)

Tezza said:


> lol....do you actually read what i post?....i have actually answered all your questions and shown by the links that your remarks are absurd. Enjoy your beer.
> P.s....I think we should have an Australian points system lol



And a very nice beer it was too, thank you.

You posted ONE link, not links, which referred to EU immigration. It didn't consider the many hundreds of thousands who come via Europe from all of the continents,so it didn't really prove my remarks to be absurd, just different to your views.

I asked you how you justify that the road system can handle tens of thousands of new drivers every year, you didn't answer.

Incidentally. I made a reasoned and polite post, expressing my views on the topic. As usual, you reply in a rude and mocking manner. Are you incapable of reasoned debate?


----------



## Asterix (May 30, 2015)

Tezza said:


> P.s....I think we should have an Australian points system lol




I think what people in this country fail to recognize is that their points system allows them to get people for particular industries,eg nurses,electricians etc but they still have a huge program for immigrants from war torn or poor countries,and on top of that they have loads of illegal immigrants. I would suggest you pop over there to see the extent of their immigration policies,entire parts of their cities don't speak English or dont have jobs and rely on the state. Be careful what you wish for. I lived briefly in a Sydney suburb called Lakemba,right beside one of the most notorious crime ridden areas you're ever likely to come across,drive by shooting,murders,drug dealing was all a daily occurrence,you really don't know how good the UK is in comparison. What you see on the tourist brochures and TV programs is only one part of the picture.
As I stated in another thread,immigration shouldn't be the discussion we are having,it should be about overall population and how to control it.


----------



## El Veterano (May 30, 2015)

Tezza said:


> I was being sarcastic when i mentioned the Australian way



Well you shouldn't be, because it works. My part-time job is working for an Australian mag so I have seen the point system in action, brilliant idea.


----------



## billi (May 30, 2015)

*rob*



Robmac said:


> Showing your ignorance there. I do not read any newspapers at all.



you dont read-period!


----------



## Tezza (May 30, 2015)

El Veterano said:


> Well you shouldn't be, because it works. My part-time job is working for an Australian mag so I have seen the point system in action, brilliant idea.


Again...you dont live in australia you do not work for the imigration sevice. Its a bit like saying I eat vegimite and now im an expert on australian economics


----------



## Tezza (May 30, 2015)

If the Australian policy is soooo good perhaps you could tell me why it is in such a mess

UKIP take note: Australia's immigration system is far from perfect | Left Foot Forward

United Nations raises serious concerns about Australia's immigration policies - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## Robmac (May 30, 2015)

billi said:


> you dont read-period!



Excuse me?


----------



## maingate (May 30, 2015)

I basically agree with Robmac. This country cannot bear a bigger population without it having an adverse affect on the population.

I am not particularly bothered who the people are or where they originally come from. I just want them to be law abiding, integrate into our way of life (as much as possible) and not spongers off the State. I already think there are too many people in the UK currently. A drop of around 5 or 10 Million would have a big effect on our services (like the NHS and housing shortage).

As someone who has spent quite a few years in some of the poorest countries on Earth, I notice nobody has criticised the causes of mass migration, plus our successive Governments have not tried to tackle corrupt Governments overseas. We give large sums of money to some of these countries which just seems to disappear into a black hole (or Swiss Bank Account).


----------



## RoaminRog (May 30, 2015)

Don't panic AndyR, you will be safe at Calais, they mean you no harm.

As for the other discussion going on, it's quite simple, when the bucket is full, you can't get any more water in it. End of. If you can see that the bucket is soon going to be full, somebody somewhere has to be capable of turning the tap off!


----------



## El Veterano (May 30, 2015)

Tezza said:


> Again...you dont live in australia you do not work for the imigration sevice. Its a bit like saying I eat vegimite and now im an expert on australian economics



Can't stand vegemite actually.....
I know it works because at one time in my life I had to fill in the wretched forms, to my surprise I was accepted, but in the end I never worked there.


----------



## El Veterano (May 30, 2015)

Tezza said:


> If the Australian policy is soooo good perhaps you could tell me why it is in such a mess
> 
> UKIP take note: Australia's immigration system is far from perfect | Left Foot Forward
> 
> United Nations raises serious concerns about Australia's immigration policies - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)



I wouldn't agree that it is in a mess, it's just having a bit of readjusting at the moment. However I did know, from almost the first time that I set foot in there that I would never want to live there.


----------



## runnach (May 30, 2015)

runnach said:


> This is a point that has always puzzled me, Jim. Sort out the root of the problem, which would hopefully put an end to these dangerous mass migrations.
> 
> I suppose if we look way back in our history  of the GB Empire and now, Commonwealth. Where access to UK is made easier. Then recent history of Iraq, Afghanistan and, refugees now permanent in UK, oh I forgot the Balkan wars. Then the more recent Arab spring risings, then you have the West side of Africa, where so many innocents are forced to flee their villages in fear for their lives!
> 
> ...


You make an interesting point Runnach I went to school with an Iraqi, Mushtak Al Munshi . His mother was English and at the time Saddam decided any woman married ot an Iraqi must renounce her citizenship for Iraqi , His mum was having non of it and brought Mushtak and his sister to the UK. 

After the first Gulf war we had a chance encounter and got chatting,  he was firmly of the opinion the West could have taken Saddan out at that time but to use his words " They haven't because the weast know who they are dealing with if Saddam was removed there would be a power stuggle and you are dealing with an unknown " 

Ironically on the immigration we did Geometrical and Engineering drawing together. Mushtak ended up with an interview with Shell or Bp I can't remember big terminal at Dyce just outside Aberdeen. The interviewer asked why should we employ you not the next man ? ( old chestnut) Mushtak spoke ot hiom in Arabic ...The interviewer surprised asked"you speak Arabic " Mushtak said "yes" I can read and write fluently too !!" They pracitcally wouldn't let him leave.

On a more general scale 25 percent of nHS doctors and Nurses are immigrants ! the parties advocating more resources for the NHS will do it through immigration for sure. Expediency and ready made skill sets.

The Uk has always depended on immigration whether it be the Roma working the fields at harvest or Doctors in the NHS it has been an intrinsic part of  our countries success. 

I am not per se against constructive immigration, and the abusers of our easier system than perhaps our contemporaries in Europe are to get a rude awakening as our government are starting to mirror  the rest of Europe in terms of eligibility for benefits etc.

Next year my guess is May5 th if people want to place bets, we are going to have the option of "in" or "out"  of Europe.! leaving would be sheer madness. In my mind if we have to manage immigration so the effect is constructive so be it, but don't forget there are 2 million Brits that domicile in mainland Europe we talk immigration and conveniently gloss over emigration !. 

if the net immigration of 318000 is a big problem then why do we still have well over a million unemployed ? 

A few topics there for you to get your teeth into 

Channa


----------



## Tezza33 (May 30, 2015)

AndyR said:


> Is that's what Calais is like, can anyone tell me what Dunkirk is like?


There are hundreds of small boats going over to get the immigrants out safely:scared:


----------



## Tezza (May 30, 2015)

channa said:


> You make an interesting point Runnach I went to school with an Iraqi, Mushtak Al Munshi . His mother was English and at the time Saddam decided any woman married ot an Iraqi must renounce her citizenship for Iraqi , His mum was having non of it and brought Mushtak and his sister to the UK.
> 
> After the first Gulf war we had a chance encounter and got chatting,  he was firmly of the opinion the West could have taken Saddan out at that time but to use his words " They haven't because the weast know who they are dealing with if Saddam was removed there would be a power stuggle and you are dealing with an unknown "
> 
> ...


A  good  post and points well made . Cheers


----------



## maingate (May 30, 2015)

Jays said:


> All well and good advocating a drop in the population, where does this come from? I vote pensioners, as if we drop the working population the pensioners will  not have a pension.
> We can all say we paid into it, but we, as a country did not save it, it comes out of the tax payers income now.
> As for the million unemployed, are they unemployed as a lifestyle choice?  the EU citizens and immigrants do not seem to have a problem finding work here! perhaps our unemployed expectations are to high?
> I have a couple near me who are late thirty, they have not worked for the 3 years I have known them, they don't even cut up the delivered plank off cuts for the wood stove, yet get them cut wood and the fire is going even in the summer.
> ...



I don't know how old you are John but I am one of the 'baby boomers' (to coin an awful Yank phrase). This population 'bulge' appears largely to be to blame for the woes of the country at the moment (State Pension costs, longer lives, NHS strains etc.). I have news for you John ...... as quickly as we appeared, we will disappear. death is final. :wacko: 

This will result in a reduction in population but will need to be managed by a block on mass immigration ...... note the word 'mass'. Whether anyone likes it or not, a similar system to the present Australian one will be needed. It will either happen early (with the do gooders kicking off) or later (with the voters kicking off). Either way, it is inevitable I feel.

It makes no odds to me at my age but I have kids and Grandkids, so I am a bit concerned.


----------



## Tezza (May 30, 2015)

On reading Austrailia's figures and how the system works i think it will be just fine...they let in 152,000 migrants last year and working on their premise.......... of the 550k who come here and if we used the same system...525k would be allowed in. No problem with that system then..
Here are the figures from the OZ goverment....not a bloke down the pub who's auntie worked in earls court once

https://www.immi.gov.au/media/fact-sheets/02key.htm


----------



## Asterix (May 30, 2015)

Tezza said:


> On reading Austrailia's figures and how the system works i think it will be just fine...they let in 152,000 migrants last year and working on their premise.......... of the 550k who come here and if we used the same system...525k would be allowed in. No problem with that system then..
> Here are the figures from the OZ goverment....not a bloke down the pub who's auntie worked in earls court once
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/media/fact-sheets/02key.htm



Oz has always had a huge immigration program,when I first moved to Melbourne in the early 80s I was completely gobsmacked that there didn't seem to be any Ozzie's there,I found out later that it is has the largest population of Greeks outside of Athens! I had never met a foreigner before then so it was an eye opener for me,they were closely followed by Italians and Lebanese. All the population centres in Oz are the same,you need to go out to the sticks to find a true Australian...if there is such a thing.
We just have to face the fact that no matter where you are in the world,it is now a melting pot of every race,colour and creed,as I keep saying,population distribution needs to be the only conversation.


----------



## Tezza (May 30, 2015)

Asterix said:


> Oz has always had a huge immigration program,when I first moved to Melbourne in the early 80s I was completely gobsmacked that there didn't seem to be any Ozzie's there,I found out later that it is has the largest population of Greeks outside of Athens! I had never met a foreigner before then so it was an eye opener for me,they were closely followed by Italians and Lebanese. All the population centres in Oz are the same,you need to go out to the sticks to find a true Australian...if there is such a thing.
> We just have to face the fact that no matter where you are in the world,it is now a melting pot of every race,colour and creed,as I keep saying,population distribution needs to be the only conversation.


Your right...but people from other states in the EU have every right to be here as we have in their country. No good moaning about it until the rules are changed in the EU we are stuck. I dont approve of them getting benefits of any sort until they have paid in for a good number of years...5 at least.Now the people at Calais are to all intents and purposes asylum seekers. And yes i know some will put it on but i would imagine ( just an opinion) that 60 maybe 70% are genuine. Now those figures arent huge. And if all EU countries came to an agreement and everybody took their fair share then i dont think it would be so bad .Im not sure that is what you mean by population distribution?


----------



## Asterix (May 30, 2015)

Tezza said:


> .Im not sure that is what you mean by population distribution?




I believe that every country should be able to sustain its own population,the last time the UK could sustain its own was during WWll,and that was a stretch!! But food security should always be the limiting factor,who knows what can happen in the world in the future,war,biological and environmental disasters etc,we would have absolutely no chance of sustaining ourselves with current pop. levels,it worries me that tarmac and solar farms seem to be given a higher priority than productive land. 
The root cause of all this is an economic system that constantly demands growth,there must be a tipping point where the growth outstrips the ability to service it,and when that day comes????? Science has made huge advances with crop yields etc but it will never keep up with the demands of an out of control population.


----------



## alcam (May 30, 2015)

AndyR said:


> Not worried, we're booked on ferries to/from Dunkirk for the summer so just wondered if it was a similar situation there!


Stopped the night in Calais in February , absolutely no problems . Has the situation changed dramatically since then ?


----------



## Tezza (May 30, 2015)

We were there beginning of the month and had no problems. After getting off the ferry at stupid o clock we drove the 3 miles  ish to Sangatte to the WC poi 6-7 other vans there. most moved in the morning.The chip van turned up and the van next to us got his parrots out in their cages lol...Just an ordinary day really hahahah


----------



## El Veterano (May 31, 2015)

alcam said:


> Stopped the night in Calais in February , absolutely no problems . Has the situation changed dramatically since then ?




Yes..


----------



## torwood (May 31, 2015)

Arrived late at Calais via Tunnel on 12 May, stopped at Fort Nieulay as getting fuel, gas and essentials at Auchan.  Constant sound of lorries blowing horns and police sirens most of the night.   At dawn saw motorway was at a standstill, groups of asylum seekers gathering.   I watched them stoning lorry windscreens, forcing open rear doors, climbing on top and trying to rip open lorry roofs between cab and trailer.   Illegal encampment behind small supermarket a short distance away - I recommend *NOT *using the POI at Fort Nieulay.   See attached photos.


----------



## antiquesam (May 31, 2015)

Jays said:


> It may be no odds to you, I am myself at the tale end of the baby boomers, and as you say, you are concerned about your children and grandchildren future. They will be the ones who are paying your pension and health care costs in the future.
> As for myself at an age of 52 do not expect to ever receive an old age pension, the system as it stands will be bankrupt.
> Years ago our accountant told us this fact, as the population of the world with the help of medical intervention and our insatiable attempt to not execpt the we will die, the burden of medical,  free at the point of use, pensions, rising standing of living expectations, and ageing population will see a pinch point in the future.
> The only way this country will delay this in the future is to except immigration. David Blunket, years ago stated these facts.
> ...



Yes we need immigrants, but in what quantity and of what quality? Britain has always opened its arms to the oppressed, and they have responded in being hard working with a wish for their children to be something, but like wine, it can be good for you but not to excess.


----------



## Teutone (May 31, 2015)

El Veterano said:


> I don't think Tuetone considers himself at risk, but I have to mostly agree with him. What would the driver of an HGV feel for example if one of these guys stowed away on the axle of his truck and then fell off down the motorway, killing the stowaway? I believe this has already happened last year.



yes, that's what I was talking about. People trying to hide in our vehicle. The driver of a vehicle will be fined 2 grand for every illegal person found in he vehicle. So imagine Joe Bloggs HGV driver with 5-6 people in the back of the lorry coming home. Long time to work to pay that fine.


----------



## Robmac (May 31, 2015)

Robmac said:


> And a very nice beer it was too, thank you.
> 
> You posted ONE link, not links, which referred to EU immigration. It didn't consider the many hundreds of thousands who come via Europe from all of the continents,so it didn't really prove my remarks to be absurd, just different to your views.
> 
> ...



Still awaiting your response.


----------



## antiquesam (May 31, 2015)

I came back on the freight Eurotunnel yesterday and was talking to a couple of HGV drivers who were saying it's not just the £2000 fine they get for each stowaway but the damage to the vehicle as they slash the curtains to wave the driver to a stop when they get into the UK and, of course, the load has to be condemned if it is foodstuff, which is down to the haulier.


----------



## Tezza (May 31, 2015)

My response.......stop people over 60 driving lol. Have lived here for 20 years.....20 years ago it use to take me 3.5 hours to get to Wales to see my parents....up the m5 and across to the end of the m4 last Friday it took me 3.5 hours to do the same journey. So I don't see a problem. Maybe farage needs a new driver to get to Wales. The only time I'm held up is if a there has been an accident.
now you have a response......and I'm sure if I research a bit I will come up with facts to blow your argument out of the water.like all your other absurd remarks.
want to ask me some more? ...tell you what....you google them. Hey never let facts get in the way of opinion.


----------



## alcam (May 31, 2015)

El Veterano said:


> Yes..


 
Is there a particular reason for this ? I have to say I've been reading these warnings for some time now but have never experienced any problems . Yes I've seen refugees/immigrants about but seemingly harmless , unthreatening rather pathetic people


----------



## Tezza (May 31, 2015)

lol

Four reasons Britain's roads are in chaos


----------



## El Veterano (May 31, 2015)

alcam said:


> Is there a particular reason for this ? I have to say I've been reading these warnings for some time now but have never experienced any problems . Yes I've seen refugees/immigrants about but seemingly harmless , unthreatening rather pathetic people



I'm afraid I like most, don't know what the reason is. I suspect that if 1,000's or whatever the figure is are being rescued in the Med there are probably 100's who make it that we know nothing about. They are harmless, that is until they rip a window or door off your MH to stowaway I suppose, or ending up hanging on to your rear axle.


----------



## Asterix (May 31, 2015)

Tezza said:


> lol
> 
> Four reasons Britain's roads are in chaos




They forgot reason 5...motorhomes!!
I'm a one man traffic tailback when I get the 207D on an A road


----------



## Tezza (May 31, 2015)

[No message]


----------



## allun13 (May 31, 2015)

*Let 'em in.....*

As the great Mr Cameron says "The immigrants just LOVE paying UK tax, in fact, they are just queuing up to pay it"

If thats the case, then I suggest the last person to leave the UK - you dont need to turn the lights off - the bulbs will have been nicked anyway......
Time to leave the country me thinks.


----------



## Asterix (May 31, 2015)

[No message]


----------



## Tezza (May 31, 2015)

sorry didnt read it right. My apologies


----------



## Robmac (May 31, 2015)

Tezza said:


> My response.......stop people over 60 driving lol. Have lived here for 20 years.....20 years ago it use to take me 3.5 hours to get to Wales to see my parents....up the m5 and across to the end of the m4 last Friday it took me 3.5 hours to do the same journey. So I don't see a problem. Maybe farage needs a new driver to get to Wales. The only time I'm held up is if a there has been an accident.
> now you have a response......and I'm sure if I research a bit I will come up with facts to blow your argument out of the water.like all your other absurd remarks.
> want to ask me some more? ...tell you what....you google them. Hey never let facts get in the way of opinion.



Once more, your rather rude response doesn't prove anything. You post a frivolous anti Farage link and call it facts! (Like most of your links).

As I said, I drive for a living, up to 100,000 miles per year, so I am probably more qualified to comment on the state of the road system than you. It is simple, keep adding more drivers to the system and it will eventually grind to a halt. The motorways are the arteries of the country, block them and you are heading for disaster. What is so absurd about that?


----------



## maingate (May 31, 2015)

Jays said:


> It may be no odds to you, I am myself at the tale end of the baby boomers, and as you say, you are concerned about your children and grandchildren future. They will be the ones who are paying your pension and health care costs in the future.
> As for myself at an age of 52 do not expect to ever receive an old age pension, the system as it stands will be bankrupt.
> Years ago our accountant told us this fact, as the population of the world with the help of medical intervention and our insatiable attempt to not execpt the we will die, the burden of medical,  free at the point of use, pensions, rising standing of living expectations, and ageing population will see a pinch point in the future.
> The only way this country will delay this in the future is to except immigration. David Blunket, years ago stated these facts.
> ...



I made a long and detailed reply to your post, unfortunately I am in Scotland on a weak wifi signal and lost everything I had typed. You will just have to wonder what I said as I am not repeating it again but I am not ignoring you.


----------



## Robmac (May 31, 2015)

...........Anybody can use Google to find something to back up their arguments and call it facts. 

MigrationWatchUK | The Impact of Immigration on Traffic Growth and Congestion in England


----------



## Haaamster (May 31, 2015)

Lets get rid of all the fatties then there will be room for everyone.







_No point chasing me fatties i'm running away_ :wacko:


----------



## Tezza (May 31, 2015)

Robmac said:


> Once more, your rather rude response doesn't prove anything. You post a frivolous anti Farage link and call it facts! (Like most of your links).
> 
> As I said, I drive for a living, up to 100,000 miles per year, so I am probably more qualified to comment on the state of the road system than you. It is simple, keep adding more drivers to the system and it will eventually grind to a halt. The motorways are the arteries of the country, block them and you are heading for disaster. What is so absurd about that?


 So thats 300 miles a day for every day of the year. 7 days a week and bank holidays and xmas and you get no holidays whatsoever? Your truck can only do 60mph and according to you there is lots of congestion...and there are also rules about the hours spent driving...so would you like to think about the 100k a year again? And you dont know what i have done for a living befor where i have driven in the world but assume you are more qualified. So when somebody THINKS they know better its a lost cause. Im going to watch some paint dry now. I need the excitement


----------



## Robmac (May 31, 2015)

Tezza said:


> So thats 300 miles a day for every day of the year. 7 days a week and bank holidays and xmas and you get no holidays whatsoever? Your truck can only do 60mph and according to you there is lots of congestion...and there are also rules about the hours spent driving...so would you like to think about the 100k a year again? And you dont know what i have done for a living befor where i have driven in the world but assume you are more qualified. So when somebody THINKS they know better its a lost cause. Im going to watch some paint dry now. I need the excitement



Wrong again. I usually drive 500-600 miles per day all over the UK. I drive a 3.5 tonne truck which does not require a Tachometer and I can legally drive it as much as I like. 100,000 miles also includes the mileage I do in my car and motorhome. 

You also state that it would not be a problem adding thousands of additional drivers per year in one post, then in another you state that there is a problem with congestion!

Enjoy watching the paint dry!


----------



## Tezza (May 31, 2015)

Robmac said:


> Once more, your rather rude response doesn't prove anything. You post a frivolous anti Farage link and call it facts! (Like most of your links).
> 
> As I said, I drive for a living, up to 100,000 miles per year, so I am probably more qualified to comment on the state of the road system than you. It is simple, keep adding more drivers to the system and it will eventually grind to a halt. The motorways are the arteries of the country, block them and you are heading for disaster. What is so absurd about that?


I cant stand the 2 faced weasel...so here is another link and not about that wa***r.
So seeing as you dont read any other of my links....australian govt in just this thread...and here is one from our goverment. At least i back up with links...and all you do is spout your claptrap
https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...ent_data/file/270603/transport-congestion.pdf




which it seems i have to do more and more of here with all the righties in this group lol


----------



## Tezza (May 31, 2015)

Robmac said:


> Wrong again. I usually drive 500-600 miles per day all over the UK. I drive a 3.5 tonne truck which does not require a Tachometer and I can legally drive it as much as I like. 100,000 miles also includes the mileage I do in my car and motorhome.
> 
> You also state that it would not be a problem adding thousands of additional drivers per year in one post, then in another you state that there is a problem with congestion!
> 
> Enjoy watching the paint dry!


"
Quote "I've been driving hgvs in the UK for the last ten years "
So do you drive hgv's or would you just like to?
Im only going on what you post here...1 minute your leading people to believe you a hgv driver...and then a few posts later...your actually not one. Hmmmmm i rest my case m'lud


----------



## Robmac (May 31, 2015)

Tezza said:


> "
> Quote "I've been driving hgvs in the UK for the last ten years "
> So do you drive hgv's or would you just like to?
> Im only going on what you post here...1 minute your leading people to believe you a hgv driver...and then a few posts later...your actually not one. Hmmmmm i rest my case m'lud



Please link to the post where I have said that I have driven HGV's for the last 10 years????????


----------



## Tezza (May 31, 2015)

Robmac said:


> Please link to the post where I have said that I have driven HGV's for the last 10 years????????


I apologise again...asterix said he was a hgv person for 10 years not you. just got mixed up a little. Sorry.You did not say that.


----------



## Robmac (May 31, 2015)

Tezza said:


> I apologise again...asterix said he was a hgv person for 10 years not you. just got mixed up a little. Sorry.You did not say that.



Apology accepted.


----------



## El Veterano (May 31, 2015)

Blood hell, I think I'm going down the pub with Robmac!! The rest of you can come as well so long as you behave yourselves.........


----------



## Robmac (May 31, 2015)

El Veterano said:


> Blood hell, I think I'm going down the pub with Robmac!! The rest of you can come as well so long as you behave yourselves.........



Mines a pint of bitter!


----------



## Asterix (May 31, 2015)

El Veterano said:


> Blood hell, I think I'm going down the pub with Robmac!! The rest of you can come as well so long as you behave yourselves.........



I'm staying here,can you bring me back a bag of popcorn please?


----------



## Tasmania (May 31, 2015)

We came back over from Calais on Saturday morning and never saw any.


----------



## alcam (May 31, 2015)

El Veterano said:


> I'm afraid I like most, don't know what the reason is. I suspect that if 1,000's or whatever the figure is are being rescued in the Med there are probably 100's who make it that we know nothing about. They are harmless, that is until they rip a window or door off your MH to stowaway I suppose, or ending up hanging on to your rear axle.



I assume I would notice a missing window or door , then , logically , spot the stowaway ? Its not a big van . Have any of these incidents actually happened to motorhomes ?


----------



## Tezza33 (May 31, 2015)

El Veterano said:


> Blood hell, I think I'm going down the pub with Robmac!! The rest of you can come as well so long as you behave yourselves.........


I am on my way, Robmac's not driving me home though, he drives too much View attachment 30696


----------



## Tezza33 (May 31, 2015)

alcam said:


> I assume I would notice a missing window or door , then , logically , spot the stowaway ? Its not a big van . Have any of these incidents actually happened to motorhomes ?


It was in the paper last year that one had stowed himself on the rear axle of a Mercedes based motorhome and he jumped off when the driver stopped somewhere in England, I thought we drove over cameras in Dover though, I am sure I have seen them


Illegal immigrant clung to motorhome for over 100 miles to get to Britain from Calais | Daily Mail Online

That is the Daily Mail but everybody ran the story including the BBC
Couple's shock at stowaway who 'clung on for 100 miles' - BBC News


----------



## El Veterano (May 31, 2015)

alcam said:


> I assume I would notice a missing window or door , then , logically , spot the stowaway ? Its not a big van . Have any of these incidents actually happened to motorhomes ?



I doubt it has happened to MH's - yet. It's certainly happening to HGV's. And it won't be happening to our MH anytime soon as our next trip will be Newhaven/ Dieppe, and even if we were going through Calais, one we would not be staying there overnight, and two we don't use the motorway link road to the port. It's not so much the problem of illegal stowaways hiding in your wardrobe, or even fear of that happening, but more the damage they do getting there. If they start wanging rocks at my camper, as they have at the HGV's, then I'm going to get a bit pissed off.


----------



## runnach (May 31, 2015)

tezza33 said:


> It was in the paper last year that one had stowed himself on the rear axle of a Mercedes based motorhome and he jumped off when the driver stopped somewhere in England, I thought we drove over cameras in Dover though, I am sure I have seen them



thermal images too if i am not mistaken in Dover ....

Channa


----------



## Robmac (May 31, 2015)

tezza33 said:


> I am on my way, Robmac's not driving me home though, he drives too much View attachment 30696



I left my car at the pub last night, (well Julies actually). She hasn't noticed it's missing yet!


----------



## Tezza33 (May 31, 2015)

Robmac said:


> I left my car at the pub last night, (well Julies actually). She hasn't noticed it's missing yet!


I took a bus home from the pub last night because I had had too much to drink and everybody says don't drink and drive your car, I wouldn't do it again though I couldn't even park it outside my house


----------



## Robmac (Jun 1, 2015)

billi said:


> you dont read-period!



Eddie you old bugger. I should have realised it was you. I couldn't remember if your handle was Billi or Billy.

Hope you and Debs are ok. You must visit again soon.


----------

